# Our vet started carrying Acana!



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Dora had to get a bordatella vaccine this afternoon (her daycare requires she stays updated) and there were bags of Acana all over the waiting room. :biggrin: I told the receptionist I felt bad for not seeing it last time I was here but she said they just started carrying it a few weeks ago. So I picked up a free (yay!) sample....so we'll see how she likes Acana Pacifica! I know lots of people here really like Acana/Orijen so I am excited that I can just go right down the road and get it now! Before this I didn't know of any place within 100 miles that carried Acana.  Yay us!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That's great! I have never heard of a vet that carried actual healthy pet food...lucky you!

I hope Dora loves the Acana Pacifica -- that's what I feed now (switched from Orijen 6 Fresh Fish, just a little too rich for them).


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

I use Acana Pacifica and I really like it! 

Our Oreo has a really funny tummy and this is the only food that she is able to eat without getting an upset tummy. 

Good luck with it and I hope it works out for you


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow-it is almost surprising that a Vet would carry something other than Science Diet or Royal Canin. We use the Acana Grasslands which Bisou likes. We went through one bag of the Pacifica but now use Grasslands.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola used to be on the Origen, but she seemed to go off it. She is now on Acana Grasslands and loves it. Not so keen on the pacifica but she will eat it.


----------

